# GenX-Tropin HGH



## maccertimur (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone heard about it or tried it?

Can not seem to find any information about it.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Use the search function bud, that's what it's there for.

99% of the questions asked on here have been covered before.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/316921-genx-tropin/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6074001&embedComment=6074001&embedDo=findComment#comment-6074001


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

As @Sparkey said, there's been a post or two in the muscle research peptides section, general consensus is that it's good. I tried recently and found it very good.


----------



## maccertimur (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## maccertimur (Jul 8, 2018)

Big Ian said:


> As @Sparkey said, there's been a post or two in the muscle research peptides section, general consensus is that it's good. I tried recently and found it very good.


 Apparently there is an official website for authentication.Have you tried using it?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

maccertimur said:


> Apparently there is an official website for authentication.Have you tried using it?


 I'll be honest, no, I never bothered as it was a new product on the market so assumed there would be no fakes of it yet.


----------

